# Envoyer un mail avec curl



## AntoineMstage (27 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,
Je suis tout nouveau sur Linux et j'aimerai envoyé un mail à partir de curl.


```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <string.h>
#include <curl/curl.h>
#define FROM    "<monAdress@gmail.com>"
#define TO      "<monAdress@gmail.com>"
#define CC      "<monAdress@gmail.com>"
static const char *payload_text[] = {
  "Date: Mon, 29 Nov 2010 21:54:29 +1100\r\n",
  "To: " TO "\r\n",
  "From: " FROM "(Example User)\r\n",
  "Cc: " CC "(Another example User)\r\n",
  "Message-ID: <dcd7cb36-11db-487a-9f3a-e652a9458efd@rfcpedant.example.org>\r\n",
  "Subject: SMTP TLS example message n2\r\n",
  "\r\n", /* empty line to divide headers from body, see RFC5322 */
  "The body of the message starts here.\r\n",
  "\r\n",
  "It could be a lot of lines, could be MIME encoded, whatever.\r\n",
  "Check RFC5322.\r\n",
  NULL
};
struct upload_status {
  int lines_read;
};
static size_t payload_source(void *ptr, size_t size, size_t nmemb, void *userp)
{
  struct upload_status *upload_ctx = (struct upload_status *)userp;
  const char *data;
  if((size == 0) || (nmemb == 0) || ((size*nmemb) < 1)) {
    return 0;
  }
  data = payload_text[upload_ctx->lines_read];
  if(data) {
    size_t len = strlen(data);
    memcpy(ptr, data, len);
    upload_ctx->lines_read++;
    return len;
  }
  return 0;
}
int main(void)
{
  CURL *curl;
  CURLcode res = CURLE_OK;
  struct curl_slist *recipients = NULL;
  struct upload_status upload_ctx;
  upload_ctx.lines_read = 0;
  curl = curl_easy_init();
  if(curl) {
    /* Set username and password */
    curl_easy_setopt(curl, CURLOPT_USERNAME, "Login");
    curl_easy_setopt(curl, CURLOPT_PASSWORD, "MotDePasse");
    curl_easy_setopt(curl, CURLOPT_URL, "smtp://smtp.gmail.com:587");
    curl_easy_setopt(curl, CURLOPT_USE_SSL, (long)CURLUSESSL_ALL);
    curl_easy_setopt(curl, CURLOPT_CAINFO, "google.pem");
    curl_easy_setopt(curl, CURLOPT_MAIL_FROM, FROM);
    recipients = curl_slist_append(recipients, TO);
    recipients = curl_slist_append(recipients, CC);
    curl_easy_setopt(curl, CURLOPT_MAIL_RCPT, recipients);
    curl_easy_setopt(curl, CURLOPT_READFUNCTION, payload_source);
    curl_easy_setopt(curl, CURLOPT_READDATA, &upload_ctx);
    curl_easy_setopt(curl, CURLOPT_UPLOAD, 1L);
    curl_easy_setopt(curl, CURLOPT_VERBOSE, 1L);
    /* Send the message */
    res = curl_easy_perform(curl);
    /* Check for errors */
    if(res != CURLE_OK)
      fprintf(stderr, "curl_easy_perform() failed: %s\n",
              curl_easy_strerror(res));
    /* Free the list of recipients */
    curl_slist_free_all(recipients);
    /* Always cleanup */
    curl_easy_cleanup(curl);
  }
  return (int)res;
}
```

Voici mon code, quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de pourquoi je reçoit la réponse "Can't resolv host name" ?
Merci


----------

